# Sicherheitsbetrachtung von gelieferten Maschinen andere



## docauto (1 September 2010)

Hallo

wie mach ihr das mit der Sicherheitsbetrachtung von Maschinen die von andern Herstellern geliefert werden und ihr nur noch anschliessen müsst.

Hintergrund:
Wir haben 3 Maschinen die wir nur noch mit Spannungs versorgen müssen.
Laut Datenblatt sind Sicherheitseinrichtungen vorhanden jedoch nicht näher beschrieben. 

Hier mal ein Auszug:
Die Maschinen und Ausrüstungen von CIMBRIA
Manufacturing A/S, werden vom Werk aus mit
Sicherheitsvorrichtungen ausgerüstet, die in Übereinstimmung
mit modernen Fabrikationsmethoden und mit
den geltenden Regeln für die Vorbeugung von Unfällen
stehen, unter Rücksichtnahme auf den Zweck der
Maschine.

würdert ihr für diese Maschine nun extra noch eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung machen und zusätzliche Vorkehrungen treffen ?

Mal von Not - Halt abgesehen.

Gruße DocAuto


----------



## MSB (1 September 2010)

Also wenn dir eine gültige Konformitätserklärung (in der auf gültige Normen/Richtlinien verwiesen wird) vorliegt,
und auf dem Typenschild der Maschine ein CE-Aufkleber ist,
dann ist die Sache damit eigentlich erledigt.

Sämtliche Änderungen der Sicherheitstechnik würden ohne genaue Betrachtung zunächst mal zum
Verlust der CE-Kennzeichnung führen, auf jeden Fall zu Haftungs/Gewährleistungsrechtlichen Problemen.

Auch ein zusätzlicher Not-Halt ist in diesem Sinne unnötig, in jedem Fall hat das in Absprache mit dem Hersteller zu erfolgen,
sofern dieser das nicht z.B. durch zusätzlich vorgesehene Klemmen im Sicherheitskreis vorgesehen/berücksichtigt hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## docauto (1 September 2010)

So 

habe mir gearde vor Ort mal eine Maschine angeschaut. Der Aufbau hatte sogar die Sicherheitsbetrachtung zur Maschine mit.
Ermittelt ist PLr C. Ausgeführt mit Entschalter der eine Klappe überwacht und auf die Freigabe von FU geht. 
So seht es auch in der Sicherheitsbetrachtung drin.
CE Zeichen ist vorhanden. 
Ich frage mich nur reicht der Endschalter, fehlt da nicht noch ein Sicherheitsrelais ?

Damit müsste ich für diese Maschine aus dem Schneider sein ?
Wir schliessen nur noch die Zuleitung laut Anleitung an und fertig.


----------



## volker (1 September 2010)

wenn dieser freigabeeingang am fu ein eingang für einen sicheren halt ist, ist das ok.

andernfalls halte ich das für sehr bedenklich.

wir haben auch schon maschinen mit ce-kennzeichen bekommen die aber trotzdem nicht den richtlinien entsprechen.

z.b. verzögerter not halt wird mit einem not-halt gerät und einem normalen zeitrelais realisiert.

sollte es zu einem unfall kommen, könnt ihr zwar auf diese firma verweisen, aber das nützt der armen witwe dann auch nicht viel.

deshalb überprüfen wir eigentlich immer ob die maschine wirklich sicher ist.
nicht unbedingt in dem umfang als wenn wir selbst die ce-erstellen müssten


----------



## docauto (1 September 2010)

Habe mir mal das Datenblatt zum FU (DANFOSS VLT2840) durchgelesen und da steht nicht von "sicheren halt". Danfoss hat zwar einen Typ mit sicheren halt dies ist aber ein FC302.
Da möchte man schon mal wissen was die sich dabei denken.


----------



## MSB (1 September 2010)

Die 2800er Serie ist von Danfoss so gesehen ein Ur-Alt Umrichter, damals hat ein sicherer Halt quasi noch keinen interessiert.

Also rechtlich bist du aus dem Schneider, im Zweifelsfall haftet der Hersteller,
aber da dir das ganze jetzt schon mal aufgefallen ist, kannst du den Hersteller damit ja konfrontieren.

Also wenn der Endschalter wirklich nur auf den Freigabe-Eingang des FU's geht,
dann ist PL c sicher nicht zu erreichen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## docauto (1 September 2010)

Ich werde mit einen Sicherheitsrelais und den zweiten Kontakt des Sicherheitsendschalters den Laststromkreis zum FU unterbrechen.
Somit erhalte ich PL c und bin auf nummer sicher gegangen.


----------



## jabba (1 September 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Also rechtlich bist du aus dem Schneider, im Zweifelsfall haftet der Hersteller,
> aber da dir das ganze jetzt schon mal aufgefallen ist, kannst du den Hersteller damit ja konfrontieren.
> l




Falsch, denn mit dieser erkenntnis das eine Gefährdung vorliegt greift ab dem Inbetriebnehmen die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung. Dadurch hat jetzt der Betreiber den schwaren Peter. Man kann zwar auf die die CE verweisen, jedoch hat die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung hier die Oberhand da der Arbeitgeber zu jeder Zeit eine Gefährdung ausschliesen muß.

Wenn es sich um eine komplexe Maschine handelt, muß man sich allerdings auf die CE Konformität verlassen können, man muß diese nicht prüfen. Jedoch sehe ich eine "Augen zu Mentalität" als sehr gefährlich an. Bei offensichtlichen Mängeln darf die Maschine nicht betrieben werden.

Da wir die Maschine nicht kennen können wir auch nicht entscheiden ob der PL richtig ist.

Wenn der FU z.B. nur ein Friktionsband ohne Einzugstellen oder ähnlichen Gefahren antreibt könnte die Abschaltung ausreichen.

Also immer alles betrachten, und nie aus dem Zusammenhang schliessen das etwas unsicher ist.


----------



## jabba (1 September 2010)

docauto schrieb:


> Ich werde mit einen Sicherheitsrelais und den zweiten Kontakt des Sicherheitsendschalters den Laststromkreis zum FU unterbrechen.
> Somit erhalte ich PL c und bin auf nummer sicher gegangen.



Damit kann die Konformität der Anlage aufgehoben werden !

Ich kenne die Anlage ja nicht, aber "rein Hypotetisch" könnte durch das wegschalten der Netzspannung am FU eine neue Gefahr auftreten z.B. unkrontrolliertes austrudeln. Ich sehe das jetzt mal nicht in diesem Fall , aber möchte dies mal  zur Sensibilisierung anbringen das auch so eine "vermeindliche Verbesserung" zu Problemen führen könnte.


----------



## MSB (1 September 2010)

@jabba
Der Hinweis auf die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung ist i.O., allerdings kann es als Betreiber imho
nicht meine Aufgabe sein, mir bei einer nagelneuen Maschine, die erstmal Draht für Draht zu zerpflücken,
ob denn jetzt nicht doch irgendwas nicht so ist wie es laut MRL nebst anhängenden Normen sein müsste.

Meine Aussage bezüglich PL c = niemals begründet sich auf der Aussage des TE's:
- PLr = C laut Lieferant
- Schaltungsaufbau laut Beschreibung des TE

Das die Schaltung ansich für irgendwelche Gefährdungen ausreichend sein kann,
mag wohl so sein.

Abgesehen davon, bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, das ein wie auch immer gearteter Umbau,
noch dazu da die Kiste noch nicht in Betrieb ist, immer in Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller stattzufinden hat.
Ansonsten wird der in dem Fall (offensichtlich) vorhandene Mangel des Herstellers,
auch noch auf eigene Rechnung verbessert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (1 September 2010)

Habe ich doch geschrieben, das man das nicht prüfen muß.
Aber wenn ich eine Gefährdung festelle und erkenne habe ich ein Problem. Solange ich das für mich behalte ist das OK, aber wenn es Diskutiert wird z.B. mit dem Firmenleiter nicht mehr.

Zum zweiten Punkt kam von mir die Antwort das ein vermeintliches "verbessern" der Anlage zu Problemen führen kann, daraus sollte jeder schliesen können. 
"Finger weg, las das den Hersteller erklären oder ändern"


----------



## docauto (1 September 2010)

die ganze Sache ist leider nicht so einfach. Der Ersteller liefert die Maschine, den FU und einen Schaltplan. Der FU ist nicht fest in der Maschine verdrahtet.
Der Schaltschrankbau klemmt alles nach Schaltplan an. Wenn man da einen offensichtlichen Mangel feststellt und nicht tut kann man mit haften.

Werde mich mal mit den Hersteller der Maschine in Verbindung setzen und dies  Problem diskutieren.

Grüße


----------

